# No Solid Gold on the store shelves!



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Help! Petco and Vitamin Cottage are the only two places in town I can get Solid Gold Canned dog food. The Petco manager told me they haven't had a shipment in two months. Petco online is also out of stock. I sent an email to the Solid Gold company a couple weeks ago and still haven't heard anything.

I am concerned because Shotzi has an intolerance to some dog foods. She became quite ill the last time I had to change her food.

Anyone know anything? Did they go out of business?

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, which flavor does she get? I saw a few places online that looked like they might have it. are you completely out :shocked:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a couple cans left. Shotzi's favorite is Green Beef Tripe. It smells awful but Shotzi gobbles it up.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If it's the dry food, let me know. My local pet store carries it (I buy it). I can get it for you and send it to you if you'd like.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> If it's the dry food, let me know. My local pet store carries it (I buy it). I can get it for you and send it to you if you'd like.[/B]


Thank you so much but Shotzi can only eat canned food. She had only four teeth when I adopted her, two of which had to be pulled. I've tried the moistening the dry food but she won't eat it. :smpullhair: 

Has anyone ever ordered Solid Gold from their website? I'm a little leery since they still haven't answered my email that I sent two weeks ago. :huh: Makes me wonder if they've gone out of business or stopped making the canned food?

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497776
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't ordered from their web-site (sorry). But I'll see if my local pet store carries the canned food. And there's a big feed store about 10 miles down the road, I'll try to get there - no, I'll call them and see if they have it! I'll let you know. If they have different flavors, is there one you prefer?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

UPDATE. I just call a large - animal feed store in my area - they said Solid Gold is having a "factory problem". Two months ago he called the company directly and they told him maybe they'd be able to ship around Christmas - but ....nothing yet! This isn't good. The dry food is still available, but I know you don't need that. Now I don't know what you should do, I wonder if there is another food that is comparable?????


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

[attachment=31864:thanks_very_much.gif]


> UPDATE. I just call a large - animal feed store in my area - they said Solid Gold is having a "factory problem". Two months ago he called the company directly and they told him maybe they'd be able to ship around Christmas - but ....nothing yet! This isn't good. The dry food is still available, but I know you don't need that. Now I don't know what you should do, I wonder if there is another food that is comparable?????[/B]


Pat, I can't thank you enough for all the trouble you've gone through for me and Shotzi. You've really gone above and beyond my wildest expectations.
[attachment=31864:thanks_very_much.gif]

At least now I know why the stores are out of the Solid Gold canned dog food. I think I'll check out a new pet food store that has been advertising their dog food as having premium holistic dog dog food tomorrow. They may have something that I can get for Shotzi. I've been hesitant to go that route because of fear of the store (a little mom & pop) going out of business and having this same problem again. 

Thank you again for your help. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Carla we buy from this pet food store on line and they have another brand of green beef tripe, their food is all natural holistic and organic if that's any help.
They do deliver rather quickly and also you can call them and chat with them, they are in AZ and IL as far as I know.

http://www.naturalpetmarket.com/productdet...duct_ID=tripett

I think any natural canned food brand would have the same green tripe


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> [attachment=31864:thanks_very_much.gif]
> 
> 
> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497938
> ...



Carla, you are the best malt mommy! I understand your concern about changing to a different brand. But I have to totally commend and applaud you for giving her the green tripe (peeeeeee-uuuuuu, man that stuff has an icky icky smell!!!! I bought a can of it and tried it once and gagged as soon as I opened the can. I can barely deal with their breath from the fish oil supplement, how ever do you do it?)


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> Carla we buy from this pet food store on line and they have another brand of green beef tripe, their food is all natural holistic and organic if that's any help.
> They do deliver rather quickly and also you can call them and chat with them, they are in AZ and IL as far as I know.
> 
> http://www.naturalpetmarket.com/productdet...duct_ID=tripett
> ...


Janet, thank you so much. I'll give them a call.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498087
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: I had to giggle at this, I tried the canned one too, and boy it sure does pong, and neither boys would touch it yet, I buy the freeze dried green tripe patties and they love them, and they stink worse :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> Carla, you are the best malt mommy! I understand your concern about changing to a different brand. But I have to totally commend and applaud you for giving her the green tripe (peeeeeee-uuuuuu, man that stuff has an icky icky smell!!!! I bought a can of it and tried it once and gagged as soon as I opened the can. I can barely deal with their breath from the fish oil supplement, how ever do you do it?)[/B]


I try to hold my breath! Thank goodness Shotzi only eats 1/3 of a can a day. :smstarz:

Carla & Shotzi


----------

